# New TiVo Mini imminent?



## dmurphy (Jan 17, 2002)

Just tried to pick up some a Minis from Best Buy and they are saying it’s a discontinued part number ... is the 4K Mini right around the corner? I hope so!!


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Signs are pointing that way. Probably before the end of the year, and very likely has the new voice remote.

The TiVo Mini 4K Is Happening


----------



## dmurphy (Jan 17, 2002)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Signs are pointing that way. Probably before the end of the year, and very likely has the new voice remote.
> 
> The TiVo Mini 4K Is Happening


Just surprised they'd discontinue the existing before launching the new one. Hoping it's imminent and not "end of year"... now I have to make a decision to either go to Amazon or try to hold out for the 4K...


----------



## Reeber (Sep 24, 2014)

"Voice remote"... great another device in the house listening to you, selling your information.


----------



## Eldragun (Feb 3, 2016)

There's pics of the new one, but no street date


----------



## Anon1 (Sep 26, 2017)

dmurphy said:


> Just surprised they'd discontinue the existing before launching the new one. Hoping it's imminent and not "end of year"... now I have to make a decision to either go to Amazon or try to hold out for the 4K...


It would be nice if it's soon. I may be buying a Mini, anyway.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

A lot of companies announce new products at the end of September or early October just in time for Best Buy's shelf reset for the holiday sales.

Not a guarantee Tivo will do it this time, but they have in the past.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Reeber said:


> "Voice remote"... great another device in the house listening to you, selling your information.


Do voice remotes listen before you press some activate button?


----------



## Reeber (Sep 24, 2014)

Samsung admits their smart tv's listen all the time by default unless you manually switch a setting, .Most smart phone apps request access to your phones mic, gps and camera roll even simple flashlight apps. I just don't trust anything with a microphone on it which is connected to the internet. Your daily habits are worth too much money to advertisers.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

Reeber said:


> Samsung admits their smart tv's listen all the time by default unless you manually switch a setting, .Most smart phone apps request access to your phones mic, gps and camera roll even simple flashlight apps. I just don't trust anything with a microphone on it which is connected to the internet. Your daily habits are worth too much money to advertisers.


Where do you find the setting to turn off the microphone?


----------



## jim2011 (Apr 20, 2009)

Just moved into my new apartment and was about to buy a tivo mini for my new bedroom 4K HDR tv before I saw this thread. Thoughts on how soon the mini 4k will be out or at least announced? It seems like the only place to buy a mini right now is through tivo.com or eBay at full price. I'm torn on whether I should wait.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Since supplies of Bolt are diminishing and going on clearance as well, I'd GUESS they're still planning to do something with "Bolt Vox" and "Mini Vox" models pretty soon for the holiday.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm guessing--yet this month or next, for the aforementioned holidays.


----------



## jim2011 (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks for the replies! I'll wait.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

I am going to say very soon. The Bolt Vox has been spotted at Best Buy so we are getting close


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Maybe even more imminenter, given this post by @pfiagra

NEW! tivo bolt vox at best buy


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Mini Vox on the Magnolia site, $180.

TiVo - Mini VOX Streaming Media Player - Black


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Mini Vox on the Magnolia site, $180.
> 
> TiVo - Mini VOX Streaming Media Player - Black


Boy, Best Buy sure is doing a great job of "leaking" the new Bolt Vox components, before TiVo even announces them! First putting a Bolt Vox out on the floor, and now listing the Mini Vox at the Best Buy/Magnolia website. Now it just needs to show the separate sale of the Vox remote accessory.


----------



## eherberg (Feb 17, 2011)

So, this looks like it is identical to the Arris Mi4 model which was released in July, I think? Possibly the first concrete step in the hardware divorce where the retail product is simply a re-release of an existing MVPD product.

Edit: Just realized that @BigJimOutlaw already noted the similarity back in August.


----------



## dmurphy (Jan 17, 2002)

eherberg said:


> So, this looks like it is identical to the Arris Mi4 model which was released in July, I think? Possibly the first concrete step in the hardware divorce where the retail product is simply a re-release of an existing MVPD product.


I don't see this as a negative thing in any way, shape or form. Why not outsource the boxes? Doesn't make sense to stay in the manufacturing business. Arris's cost to manufacture will be a whole lot lower due to the volume they pump out... supply chain can be really squeezed, where TiVo standalone doesn't have the volume.

Takes us right back to where we started -- back in the days of Sony, Philips, Hughes etc boxes... GXCEBOT forever!


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

eherberg said:


> So, this looks like it is identical to the Arris Mi4 model which was released in July, I think? Possibly the first concrete step in the hardware divorce where the retail product is simply a re-release of an existing MVPD product.
> 
> Edit: Just realized that @BigJimOutlaw already noted the similarity back in August.


FCC documents confirm it is the same as Arris Mi4, electrically, cosmetically, and construction-wise.

- from BigJimOutlaw's post *IP900 is an Mi4*
http://www.goamt.com/wp-content/upl...IENT-ATSC-HEVC-UHD-WITH-MOCA-2.0-TIVO_AMT.pdf

- from FCC documents *ACQ-IP901 is an ACQ-IP900*, electrically, cosmetically, and construction-wise
IP901 Set Top Box Cover Letter Datalogic Mobile, Inc ARRIS Group, Inc.

- from FCC documents *TCDA95000 (Mini Vox) is an ACQ-IP901*
IP901 Set Top Box Cover Letter Cover Letter ARRIS Group, Inc.

therefore *TiVo Mini Vox is the same as Mi4* hardware-wise.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Yep and from this we basically know what we're getting. Bolt performance, but with 2 GB of RAM instead of 3. That will probably be fine since the Minis don't have all of the DVR background processes to deal with. 6 watts.


----------



## DrewTivo (Mar 30, 2005)

jim2011 said:


> Just moved into my new apartment and was about to buy a tivo mini for my new bedroom 4K HDR tv before I saw this thread. Thoughts on how soon the mini 4k will be out or at least announced? It seems like the only place to buy a mini right now is through tivo.com or eBay at full price. I'm torn on whether I should wait.


If Best Buy is to be believed, it will be $180, vs. the current Mini price of $150.

Question 1: Is it worth an extra $30?
Question 2: Is it worth more than an extra $30 on assumption there will be some discounted minis out there.


----------



## jcrandall (Feb 9, 2017)

DrewTivo said:


> If Best Buy is to be believed, it will be $180, vs. the current Mini price of $150.
> 
> Question 1: Is it worth an extra $30?
> Question 2: Is it worth more than an extra $30 on assumption there will be some discounted minis out there.


Weaknees also listed it at $179 before pulling it, so I believe that price is accurate.

As to your questions - Yes - I feel it is worth $30 extra (4k and voice capability, likely faster with upgraded hardware), and to two - simply in the eye of the beholder, everyones situation is different.

I'll be buying one to upgrade an existing mini, but only one, the other 4 minis are on smaller TVs and functionally sufficient.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Same boat I will be buying one for my main 4K tv and the bolt is going to the basement as a server in standby all the time lol


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

I also got no problem with 180 for the upgraded hardware and new remote. Zero problem


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

compnurd said:


> I also got no problem with 180 for the upgraded hardware and new remote. Zero problem


Unlike you guys, I want it for $99 at a November TiVo "White sale."


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

DrewTivo said:


> If Best Buy is to be believed, it will be $180, vs. the current Mini price of $150.
> 
> Question 1: Is it worth an extra $30?
> Question 2: Is it worth more than an extra $30 on assumption there will be some discounted minis out there.


Absolutely worth it. I was expecting the new Mini to be priced between $199 and $249 at launch.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Mini Vox is showing up on Amazon now.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075SLGR9Z?ref=emc_b_5_t


----------



## Landroverman (Jan 16, 2012)

Best Buy Preorder..

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/tivo-mini-vox-streaming-media-player-black/6115417.p?skuId=6115417


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

I want to know how hydra is going to run on this before I rush to put it on my main tv


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

compnurd said:


> I want to know how hydra is going to run on this before I rush to put it on my main tv


Plus one.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 13, 2009)

Will this work with a Roamio or will you need the Bolt base unit?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

compnurd said:


> I want to know how hydra is going to run on this before I rush to put it on my main tv


I doubt that Hydra has done anything to improve the Live TV viewing experience from a Mini, so that'd be my main roadblock to a Mini as my primary viewing device.

On the plus side, the Mini Vox looks to have also added optical digital audio output -- though gone are the composite & component A/V jacks.

Ethernet has been bumped-up to Gigabit and MoCA to 2.0, though I haven't seen definitive info on whether the MoCA is standard or extended/bonded 2.0, or includes bridging functionality. (I expect standard and client-only, unfortunately.)


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

I WANT MORE said:


> Will this work with a Roamio or will you need the Bolt base unit?


"Compatible with TiVo BOLT, Roamio, Roamio ota, Roamio Plus, Roamio Pro, select premieres" (that would be the 4-tuner Premieres.)

Also, it's HDMI-only so no analog anymore.


----------



## blobly (Aug 5, 2009)

Was waiting for this so I can dump my cable box in the bedroom


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

krkaufman said:


> I doubt that Hydra has done anything to improve the Live TV viewing experience from a Mini, so that'd be my main roadblock to a Mini as my primary viewing device.
> 
> On the plus side, the Mini Vox looks to have also added optical digital audio output -- though gone are the composite & component A/V jacks.
> 
> Ethernet has been bumped-up to Gigabit and MoCA to 2.0, though I haven't seen definitive info on whether the MoCA is standard or extended/bonded 2.0, or includes bridging functionality. (I expect standard and client-only, unfortunately.)


I am curious if they will have the Live TV screen on more of the menus than now


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

compnurd said:


> I am curious if they will have the Live TV screen on more of the menus than now


Good question. That'd be a needed Mini improvement for those who like the Video Window.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Interesting text from Mini VOX description at Weaknees:

TiVo Mini VOX can connect to earlier generation TiVo Premiere 4 and XL4/Elite DVR's; however, the voice control functions of the TiVo Mini VOX will be disabled in this configuration.​
Given this statement, I expect that the Mini VOX's host DVR must also have Hydra running for voice control to function.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

compnurd said:


> I am curious if they will have the Live TV screen on more of the menus than now


Good question, but I would like that annoying window on *fewer* menus.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ej42137 said:


> Good question, but I would like that annoying window on *fewer* menus.


You can disable it, right?


----------



## KingPenguin (Dec 26, 2005)

Would love to know if this bridges MOCA to Ethernet.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

KingPenguin said:


> Would love to know if this bridges MOCA to Ethernet.


Unlikely, no.

See this post: Tivo Vox boxes launch/available October 29th


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

krkaufman said:


> You can disable it, right?


Yes, everywhere it *can* be disabled. I would like to be able to disable it on the Guide window.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ej42137 said:


> Yes, everywhere it *can* be disabled. I would like to be able to disable it on the Guide window.


Yeah, agreed; most annoying.


----------



## KingPenguin (Dec 26, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> Unlikely, no.
> 
> See this post: Tivo Vox boxes launch/available October 29th


Thanks for the info. I will remain hopeful. That PDF suggests it may not but given the shared codebase with Roamio/Bolt, I still think there's a good chance it does bridge. The bridging is likely a kernel function.


----------



## Nickipedia (Jul 18, 2015)

The new one is slightly smaller as well. 5.5" x 5.5" x 1.1". The existing Mini is 6.1" x 6.1" x 1.3". I wonder if it will be natively wall mountable like the existing ones are...


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Nickipedia said:


> The new one is slightly smaller as well. 5.5" x 5.5" x 1.1". The existing Mini is 6.1" x 6.1" x 1.3". I wonder if it will be natively wall mountable like the existing ones are...


FCC drawing looks like it has similar wall mounts.


----------



## ilovedvrs (Oct 21, 2004)

*TiVo TCDA95000 MINI VOX Streaming Media Player, 4K UHD, With Voice Remote!*
https://www.amazon.com/TiVo-TCDA95000-Streaming-Player-Remote/dp/B075SLGR9Z/


----------



## Flyguyjake (Nov 20, 2006)

I've placed my order for 2 Vox Mini's and a Vox remote from Amazon. I see that the Vox mini has HDR10, however I do not see if the Vox Bolt has HDR10?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Flyguyjake said:


> I've placed my order for 2 Vox Mini's and a Vox remote from Amazon. I see that the Vox mini has HDR10, however I do not see if the Vox Bolt has HDR10?


see: NEW! tivo bolt vox at best buy


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

ej42137 said:


> Yes, everywhere it *can* be disabled. I would like to be able to disable it on the Guide window.


And I prefer the window in severy screen possible. I dislike using the Mini because it doesn't have the preview window.

At one point I had four Minis. But I'm down to one now.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Flyguyjake said:


> I've placed my order for 2 Vox Mini's and a Vox remote from Amazon. I see that the Vox mini has HDR10, however I do not see if the Vox Bolt has HDR10?


The Bolt has HDR10 support as well (and that includes the current model since the hardware doesn't change with Bolt VOX), but still waiting for application support and that should be true for the new Mini VOX as well.

Yeppers, TiVo Bolt Does HDR*

Scott


----------

